# BLASC erst mit Wow starten



## TheRealGrandM (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

wäre es irgendwie möglich, dass BLASC erst zusammen mit Wow startet? Das automatische starten bei jedem Systemstart ist irgendwie unnötig, da sicher nicht jeder bei jeder Sitzung Wow spielt und das Programm in dieser Zeit unnötigerweise läuft. Außerdem denke ich, dass es den Systemstart verlangsamt, wenn auch nur geringfügig. Aber das sagt ja jedes Programm von sich und in Summe ist es dann doch merkbar.
Manuell starten vergesse ich meistens und irgendwie ist das auch nervig.

Viele Grüße

GrandM


----------



## Hoazl (6. Juni 2007)

Schreib dir doch ne Datei, die das macht:
Erstelle eine neue Textdatei, die du "World of Warcraft.bat" o.ä. nennst. Wichtig ist die Endung "*.bat". Öffne diese nun im Editor und füge folgende Zeilen ein:


```
<Vollständiger Pfad zu Blasc.exe, bspw:>C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\blasc.exe
<Vollständiger Pfad zu WoW.exe / Launcher.exe, bspw:>C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\launcher.exe
```
Hoffentlich konnte ich dir helfen, wenn du dich nicht auskennst, kann ich ja mal eine Beispieldatei uploaden...

MFG
Hoazl

EDIT: Mir war grad noch langweilig, hier die Datei: http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/World%20of%20Warcraft.bat
Die Pfade sind auf meine Installationen bezogen, die musst du ggf. noch ändern.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Ihr solltet dabei aber beachten, das der BLASCrafter auf die Art nicht aktuell gehalten wird.


----------



## Hoazl (6. Juni 2007)

Echt? Wieso denn das? Selbst wenn der BLASC nur, sagen wir mal, nach jedem starten überprüft, ob es eine neue Version gibt, dann ist ja der Start beim hochfahren nix anderes als der Start beim WoW-Start? Und wenn WoW geladen ist, bevor der BLASCrafter aktualisiert wird, dann ist das halt erst beim nächsten Starten von WoW verfügbar, oder?

MFG


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> Echt? Wieso denn das? Selbst wenn der BLASC nur, sagen wir mal, nach jedem starten überprüft, ob es eine neue Version gibt, dann ist ja der Start beim hochfahren nix anderes als der Start beim WoW-Start? Und wenn WoW geladen ist, bevor der BLASCrafter aktualisiert wird, dann ist das halt erst beim nächsten Starten von WoW verfügbar, oder?
> 
> MFG



Die BLASCrafter Daten werden nur beim Start von WoW aktualisiert - wenn BLASC bereits läuft. Das haben wir so gebaut, damit aus der Sicht des Users kein unerwünschter Traffic entsteht - es gibt noch ISDN und Modem-Benutzer. Zum anderen müssen die Crafter-Daten noch vor dem Login aktualisiert werden, weil der WoW-Client sie sonst nicht übernimmt.


----------



## Hoazl (6. Juni 2007)

Dann füg ich bei meiner Datei noch ne Pause vorher ein:

```
C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\blasc.exe
PING -n 11 localhost > NUL
REM Pause
C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\launcher.exe
```
Hier hab ich einfach mal ne Pause von 10 Sekunden genommen.
Quelle: http://www.administrator.de/Kurze_Pause_in...ATCH-Datei.html
Der befehl REM ist ein Kommentar, diese Zeile wird nicht beachtet.

Dann sollten die beiden Probleme gefixt sein, oder?

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Xaiznah (6. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die BLASCrafter Daten werden nur beim Start von WoW aktualisiert - wenn BLASC bereits läuft. Das haben wir so gebaut, damit aus der Sicht des Users kein unerwünschter Traffic entsteht - es gibt noch ISDN und Modem-Benutzer. Zum anderen müssen die Crafter-Daten noch vor dem Login aktualisiert werden, weil der WoW-Client sie sonst nicht übernimmt.



sorry, aber von diesen märchen von isdn und modem-benutzer sollte man sich mal trennen. Währ im grunde genommen genau so als wenn man seine webseite für irgendwelchen exotischen browern optimieren, die nur ganz wenige leute benutzen.

Es ist schon sehr gut Programmiert vom Traffic-Verbrauch, es werden nur daten übermittel für die ausgewählten server.

Mal nebenbei zu den wenigen leuten die wirklich modem+wow+blasc benutzen ... seh ich es richtig, das während wow gestartet wird, blasc seine files runterlädt. Währen diese leute dann nicht noch extra belastet weil sie sich gleichzeitig craftingdaten von blasc holen und zu den blizz-servern connecten?


----------

